# Pregnant Guppy



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Today I went to petsmart to buy some food for my turtle. I got like 4 rosies and a guppy. I didn't know the guppy was pregnant until I got home. I put her in a small tank. She is at the bottom of the tank and their is a red stream of something coming out of her birth canal. She tries to swim but justs sinks to the bottom. Is she gonna die?


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

when my guppy gave birth there was like balls of @[email protected] cumming out like jelly little circles of stuff.. she was on the bottom of the hactchery. she couldnt swim. but when she was having them she was swimming around a little. after theat she past away. it was her first birth. i wasnt really shocked that she died.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

That guppy died the day I got it


----------

